# Rocker Arm Stud Nuts



## willy66 (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi Everybody!
I have a '66 GTO that I am almost done with rebuilding the stock 389. The Rocker Arm studs were bad, so I had them replaced with new 7/16" screw in type that I bought on EBay. I am using brand new stock steel rocker arms. I realize that with the new studs I cant just torque them down anymore. that they must be adjusted just enough to be at zero lash. The problem I am having is that the locking nuts, which are 1" long, doesn't leave me enough thread on the locking nut for the set screw. I thing a longer locking nut would work fine and I did find a set from Summit which are 1.2" long (part # 300-8245) but they are for aluminum roller rockers. Would these work OK or does anyone have a better idea? 
Thanks
Willy66


----------

